
Show HN: A website for my dog Frank (svelte.js and tailwind.css) - gitgud
https://benwinding.github.io/frank-the-collie/
======
gitgud
This is just a fun little minimal website I made the other week using all
_free_ api's and libraries.

\- sapper/svelte (view library and routing)

\- tailwind.css (styling)

\- GitHub Pages (for free hosting)

\- simple-form (free contact form emails)

\- Instagram Access Token Generator – Pixel Union (free instagram token to
access instagram api)

Feel free to use the source code in any way!

[1] [https://github.com/benwinding/frank-the-
collie](https://github.com/benwinding/frank-the-collie)

------
breck
Neat! How did you enjoy using svelte? It's an interesting design pattern. Do
you think it's the future of front end web dev?

~~~
gitgud
Yes, I enjoy it and I think it has it's place in the future. Though not sure
it's good for every application as apparently the virtual DOM scales much
better than svelte (which doesn't use a virtual DOM).

But I love the syntactical sugar in the svelte library. And the single file
components make you very productive.

I think that utility css like [1] tailwind.css is definitely going to grow in
the future. It seems verbose at first but the re-usability and fast
development time, makes you extremely productive!

[1] [https://tailwindcss.com](https://tailwindcss.com)

~~~
breck
Cool! Thanks for the information. " Though not sure it's good for every
application as apparently the virtual DOM scales much better than svelte". My
understanding of the pattern is that svelte should in theory scale better
because you could do more optimizations at compile time. But perhaps I need to
dig deeper on how it's implemented.

> And the single file components make you very productive.

Good to know you like this, thanks. I've started to do the same (single file
components with style, html, and script in one) as well.

I'll have to explore tailwindcss. Not sure if I've seen that before, thanks!

